# Avet SX



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Avet SX for 8nbait or need to go to MX (drum and stripers, possibly cobia)? On a Penn Guide Series 12' 5-12oz?Thanks!

Justin


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'd go with the MX. More capacity when surf casting is always good. Both are adaquate to do the job, though. Also be sure to take a look at the Penn GS series.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I can get the Avet alot cheaper. Just a thought.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

ive got the sx and ill go ahead and tell you that for casting you will need to mag it because the casting control they are talking about in the advertising is nothing more than an adjustable drag setting that is close to free spool...while it lets you cast decently, you cant just let it rip like a magged 525 penn.

i havent magged mine yet but until i do the 525 is my distance machine.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I know I could probably find it on the net but how do you mag a Avet?....BTW what is a rare earth magnet ( I probably know what they are just not by name). Ive heard you can slow em up with thick grease.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.charkbait.com/article/2004/Walt_Galen.htm


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks!....75% of it is like Greek to me, but I can learn lol.

Justin


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Avet*

I noticed you posted on rdt as well about the Avet. You said that you were getting it because 95% of what you heard is good and that only 5% didn't like it or could not cast it. The 5% of guys that don't like it and have told you it is not the best choice catch a heck of a lot of fish.The 95% you are listening to are guys that most likely don't catch much of anything. I don't think it is a deal at any price for surf casting. Everyone who I know who has tried it did not like it. There are a lot of better reels out there for surf fishing.That is what I think. Cheaper is not allways a better deal. I would take a Daiwa any day.I have not talked to anyone who owns a Progear that does not love it. Even a 7500 c3ct is a solid choice. Not to mention a penn 525 or a 975 cs.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

surf rat said:


> I noticed you posted on rdt as well about the Avet. You said that you were getting it because 95% of what you heard is good and that only 5% didn't like it or could not cast it. The 5% of guys that don't like it and have told you it is not the best choice catch a heck of a lot of fish.The 95% you are listening to are guys that most likely don't catch much of anything. I don't think it is a deal at any price for surf casting. Everyone who I know who has tried it did not like it. There are a lot of better reels out there for surf fishing.That is what I think. Cheaper is not allways a better deal. I would take a Daiwa any day.I have not talked to anyone who owns a Progear that does not love it. Even a 7500 c3ct is a solid choice. Not to mention a penn 525 or a 975 cs.




I beg ta differ...I actually have two of em...and every chance that it's caught fish...well it has never failed....I also do have the Pro gear 5501 and the Penn 525Mag...and like them also....not as well as the Avet's.....

Your right ...the casting does take a lil time gettting used too...but when ya get her dialed in....I wouldn't trade the AVet's fer anything

The Avet's do take a little getting used to , esp fighting large fish...but the guys that I've fished with....will tell ya...the Avet's done its job


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Avet*

Why do you like it better than the progear? Is it magged?Just curious. I would like to cast your Avet sometime.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Surfrat*

I own a progear,and have friends that use the avets.. We both have caught fish on each,and both do thier job well. As far as casting I think the two do a good job there as well. This is the "kicker" at least for me, and what aided me in my decission to buy a progear over an avet:
Personally,a star drag is something that is second nature to me,because that's what I have always used on the planks and the surf. A lever drag reel is nice for boat or pinriggin,but for drummin or spiking in the surf give me a stardrag anyday.. I have casted both,and both will put it out there,but the progear has the option of spool tension adjustment,which when the wind is in your face or at your back,at times you may have to adjust to suit you,avet does not have that. Also,the progear,IMHO,has a smoother drag..

I let my bud throw my progear today,and he likes it as good as his avet as far as casting,but doesn't like the handle as well. The retrieve on the progear is also a higher ratio than the avet..


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

surf rat said:


> The 95% you are listening to are guys that most likely don't catch much of anything.



 

the surf fishing god has spoken!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Ha HA*

I bet you are picking out a birdnest right now!!!


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

why do you hate the avet so much?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*I don't hate it.*

I think it is a great boat reel. I said that there are a lot of better reels for the surf. If you want one then go for it. I don't think too many people are going to tell you the Avet is a great surf reel.Guys that I know that have fished them tell me not to waste my time with it.It is too fickle.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh well. What do I have to lose when Im not used to any conventional reel. Took me a whopping 5min to learn to handle a levelwind. Some people have thrown them for years and still haven't got the nack (i.e. my dad lol). The more I read the more I feel that its technique and practice. When I watched a guy I know that can consistantly birdnest a Abu 6500C3 with a 2oz egg and bait that I could throw with no trouble bc its not rocket science, throw an Avet after a few months practice, made me change my mind. Oh well. Ive just read too much about the casting ability, durability, and smooth drag to turn one down at the same price as a Slosh even tho its initially more user friendly. Oh well, just my $.02....but what do I know? (dont answer that) lol


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Treed, to say a slosh is less user friendly than a Avet ya obviously haven't thrown either. The only problem I had with the slosh was I was too stupid to put the brakes in.  

Never caught a fish on the Avet but it was too squirly casting IMO and I cast Als ProGear over 400' measured the second time I cast it. That solved the Pro Gear/Avet choice for me. 

Good luck with whatever you decide and I hope ya catch many fish with it.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nooo i meant the slosh is more user friendly...from what i hear. sorry about the missunderstanding. 

P.S. can we end this thread? didnt mean to cause so much controversy. My appologies.
If you see me on the beach you'll find out what I bought and how I like it lol. Dont want to rile anybody else up.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Treed ya aint ruffled nobodys feathers,,, these fellers would rather argue what rod and reel can cast futher than drink beer  and I done seed just how much some of them can down and its enough to drown a catfish  now as long as ya dont start on level winds cant throw we will can sit back and drink cold ones till the cows come driven home.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

ill be the first one to admit the avet sx out of the box makes a better boat reel than a surf reel, but it can be mastered and be used as an all purpose reel.


like i said earlier, if i need to send a bait long i throw my 525. im not trying to start anything either , im just saying the avet sx is a good reel for the money.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

f1b32oPTic said:


> ill be the first one to admit the avet sx out of the box makes a better boat reel than a surf reel, but it can be mastered and be used as an all purpose reel.
> 
> 
> like i said earlier, if i need to send a bait long i throw my 525. im not trying to start anything either , im just saying the avet sx is a good reel for the money.


 With the mag conversions out now,there are quite a few "out of the box user*unfriendly reels* " that can be as tame as a slosh or 525. You have to mag and "tweek" the reel to your liking..I have even seen folks that own Newells that really like the reel after maging.Tried one myself and it cast nicely.. Out of the box,$ wise,the slosh is probably a best buy,IMHO.. 
IMO the main things I look at when buying one is how well it takes the abuse of sand and salt,how long does the drag stay smooth,adjustments on the reel that will keep it castable when conditions like wind and such come into play,and how well it fits your hands for casting. In general,the "fishability" of the reel..

TreednNC,this is not to prolong the "heated discussion"   ,just to show you how many directions there are to go.. If you got the reel for a good price,magging it is a bargin and you will be much happier with it..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh well lol. Might just get one to be different and have something to cuss about when I cant cast it, and then something else to cuss about when I cant figure out the right way to mag it lol. I aint never been accused of going with the flow on anything else, why should I start now haha. 

Thanks yall!
Justin


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

I have several Avet SX reels and can honestly say that for me, there is no other reel that can compare. I have spent a great deal of time finding the perfect magnet configuration for mine and have caught several big drum off the planks with them....average time from hook up to netting around 5 minutes. The reel is very capable of a rapid ass kicking if the drag is set properly. I have yet to find a reel I can cast as well either.
Just ask DD......we had a paper blowing contest the other day. Entertainment at it's finest.  
I do think the ProGear is an excellent choice as well, but for me I like the feel of the Avet.
One great thing about the lever drag is that when the fish strikes you can engage the full drag setting immediatley for the hookset then back off to the fighting drag just as quickly. I prefer that over the star drag because you can preset the positions and you know what kind of pull you have rather than having to fine tune the star drag throughout the fight.
It basically comes down to personnal preference as does every aspect of tackle selection.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

im getting the sx and was wondering what size magnet i should use


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Just ask DD......we had a paper blowing contest the other day. Entertainment at it's finest.


 Yeap,he "blew my doors off"...   

Just woke me up to the fact,I need some practice..  

Chucky,if ya can't post those pics send em to me...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I dont think I understand the concept of "Paper Blowing". It sounds like something interesting though.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

narfpoit said:


> I dont think I understand the concept of "Paper Blowing". It sounds like something interesting though.


After you get a good cast off you stick a tiny piece of paper under the line as it starts to wrap around the spool. On the next cast if the paper blows out you just out threw your buddy.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

That sounds like a sweet game I will have to try that one this weekend. thanks


----------

